# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  أيها العبد الصّـابر : لا تحزن !! إن الله معك .

## السلفية النجدية

الحمد لله الذي وعد المتقين بجنات ونهر في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر كما نحمده تعالى الذي بشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ونعتهم بأنهم هم المهتدون والصلاة والسلام على الذي ما أرسل إلا رحمة للعالمين وعلى آله وصحبه ومن استن بسنته واقتفى أثره إلى يوم الدين .

أما بعد :

‏ قال الله عز وجل : { ولنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الأموال والأنفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين ‏.‏الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ‏.‏ أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون ‏} البقرة آية 155 . ‏ 

نعم أبشر أيها الصابر أبشر ، فالله جل ثناؤه ، وتقدست أسماؤه ، وتعالى في عليائه ، يبشرك من فوق سبع سماوات ، فعندما علم بحالك ، وأنت المؤمن التقي الصالح ، وما يحصل لك من تألم ، وتأوه ، وضيق ، وحزن ، بسبب البلايا التي تحيطك يمينا وشمالا ، فأراد أن يطمئن قلبك ، ويسر حالك ، فينشرح صدرك ، ويرتاح بالك ، ولمَ لا وأنت لطالما أقمت الصلوات المكتوبات ، وصمت المفروضات ، ولمَ لا وأنت الذي بذكره يلهج لسانك ، ولمَ لا وأنت قد تصدقت على الفقير بأموالك ، ذكّرت الغافل ، ورفعت الجهل عن الجاهل ، صافي النية ، لا تحقد ولا تحسد ، لا تزدري ولا تنتقص ولا تفتري ، تعفو عمن ظلمك ، وتصل من قطعك ، وتعطي من حرمك ، وتحب لأخيك ما تحبه لنفسك ، بل ربما أدركت درجة الصائم القائم بحسن خلقك ، فكنت من المقربين إلى نبيك محمد صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه ، فلله درك ما أعظم ثباتك ، وما أكثر ثوابك !

اصبر أيها المبتلى ، فإني والذي لا إله إلا هو أعلم أنك تتألم ، نعم تتألم ، والألم يعذبك ، والهم يأسرك ، والضيق قد ألم بك ، والحال قد تنكرت لك ، ونار الأسى تتضرم في جوفك ؛ لكنك ترجو من الله جل في علاه ما لا يرجو الكافر الجاحد فقال سبحانه : { .... إِنْ تَكُونُوا تَأْلَمُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْلَمُونَ كَمَا تَأْلَمُونَ وَتَرْجُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَرْجُونَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا } آل عمران 104 . 

وهلمّ معي نتدبر بعض الآيات التي ذكرت في فضل الصابرين :

{ وَاسْتَعِينُواْ بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاَةِ وَإِنَّهَا لَكَبِيرَةٌ إِلاَّ عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ } البقرة: 45 .

{ يا أيها الذينَ آمنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة إنّ الله مَعَ الصّابِرينَ } البقرة 153 .

{ وَالصّابِرِينَ فِي البأسآء وَالضّرآء وَحِينَ البأسِ أُولَئِكَ الّّذَينَ صَدَقُوا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ المُتَقُونَ }البقرة آية 177 .

{ أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَن تَدْخُلُواْ الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ الله الَّذِينَ جَاهَدُواْ مِنكُمْ وَيَعْلَمَ الصَّابِرِينَ }آل عمران: 142 .

{ وَاللّهُ يُحِبُ الصّابِرِينَ } آل عمران 146 .

{ لَتُبْلَوُنَّ فِي أَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنفُسِكُمْ وَلَتَسْمَعُنَّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ أَذًى كَثِيرًا وَإِن تَصْبِرُواْ وَتَتَّقُواْ فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الاُمُورِ} آل عمران: 186 .

{ إِنَّهُ مَن يَتَّقِ وَيَصْبِرْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لاَ يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ المُحْسِنِينَ } يوسف 90 .

{ وَالَّذِينَ صَبَرُواْ ابْتِغَاء وَجْهِ رَبِّهِمْ وَأَقَامُواْ الصَّلاَةَ وَأَنفَقُواْ مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرًّا وَعَلاَنِيَةً وَيَدْرَؤُونَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ السَّيِّئَةَ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمْ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ }الرعد 22 .

{ وَمَا لَنَا أَلاَّ نَتَوَكَّلَ عَلَى الله وَقَدْ هَدَانَا سُبُلَنَا وَلَنَصْبِرَنَّ عَلَى مَا آذَيْتُمُونَا وَعَلَى الله فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلُو  نَ }إبراهيم: 12 .

{ الَّذِينَ صَبَرُواْ وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ} النحل 42 .

{ مَا عِندَكُمْ يَنفَدُ وَمَا عِندَ الله بَاقٍ وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ الَّذِينَ صَبَرُواْ أَجْرَهُم بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ } النحل 96 .

{ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فَاعْبُدْهُ وَاصْطَبِرْ لِعِبَادَتِهِ هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيًّا }مريم: 65 .

{ فَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا يَقُولُونَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ قَبْلَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ وَقَبْلَ غُرُوبِهَا وَمِنْ آنَاء اللَّيْلِ فَسَبِّحْ وَأَطْرَافَ النَّهَارِ لَعَلَّكَ تَرْضَى }طه: 130 .

{ إِنِّي جَزَيْتُهُمُ الْيَوْمَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا أَنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْفَائِزُونَ } المؤمنون: 111 .

{ أُوْلَئِكَ يُجْزَوْنَ الْغُرْفَةَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا وَيُلَقَّوْنَ فِيهَا تَحِيَّةً وَسَلامًا} الفرقان: 75 .

{ أُوْلَئِكَ يُؤْتَوْنَ أَجْرَهُم مَّرَّتَيْنِ بِمَا صَبَرُوا وَيَدْرَؤُونَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ السَّيِّئَةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ } القصص: 54 .

{ وَيلَكُم ثوآبُ اللّهِ خَيرٌ لِمَن ءَامَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً وَلاَ يُلَقاهآ إلا الصَابِرُونَ } القصص 80 .

{ فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ الله حَقٌّ وَلا يَسْتَخِفَّنَّك  َ الَّذِينَ لا يُوقِنُونَ }الروم: 60 .

{ يَا بُنَيَّ أَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَانْهَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَاصْبِرْ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَكَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الأُمُورِ } لقمان: 17 .

{ أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ الْفُلْكَ تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِنِعْمَتِ الله لِيُرِيَكُم مِّنْ آيَاتِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لِّكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ }لقمان: 31 .

{ وَخُذْ بِيَدِكَ ضِغْثًا فَاضْرِب بِّهِ وَلا تَحْنَثْ إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ صَابِرًا نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ }ص: 44 .

{ إنَمَا يُوَفَى الصَابِرُونَ أجّرَهُم بِغَيرٍ حِسابٍ } الزمر 10 .

{ وَمَا يُلَقاهآ إلا الذّينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَاهآ إلا ذُو حّظٍ عَظِيمٍ } فصلت 35 .

{ فَاصْبِرْ كَمَا صَبَرَ أُوْلُوا الْعَزْمِ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ وَلا تَسْتَعْجِل لَّهُمْ }الأحقاف: 35 .

{ وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّ  كُمْ حَتَّى نَعْلَمَ الْمُجَاهِدِينَ مِنكُمْ وَالصَّابِرِينَ وَنَبْلُوَ أَخْبَارَكُمْ }محمد: 31 .

{ وَاصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ فَإِنَّكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ حِينَ تَقُومُ * ومن الليل وسبحه وإدبار النجوم }الطور: 47 - 48 .

{ وَجَزَاهُم بِمَا صَبَرُوا جَنَّةً وَحَرِيرًا } الإنسان: 12 .

{ فَاصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ وَلا تُطِعْ مِنْهُمْ آثِمًا أَوْ كَفُورًا } الإنسان 24 .


عن سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( سئل رسول الله أي الناس أشد بلاء قال الأنبياء ثم الأمثل فالأمثل يبتلى الناس على قدر دينهم فمن ثخن دينه اشتد بلاؤه ومن ضعف دينه ضعف بلاؤه وإن الرجل ليصيبه البلاء حتى يمشي في الناس ما عليه خطيئة )) صححه الألباني في صحيح الترغيب / 3402 . 

وعن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( إن عظم الجزاء مع عظم البلاء ، وإن الله - عز وجل - إذا أحب قوما ابتلاهم ؛ فمن رضي فله الرضى ، ومن سخط فله السخط )) حسنه الألباني / مشكاة المصابيح / 1510 .


نعم ألا يكفيك أن الله يحبك ، إي وربي يحبك ، فما ابتلاك إلا ليكفر من ذنوبك وخطاياك ، فتلقاه وأنت طاهر من تلك الأدران والأوساخ ، أم أنك تريد أن تذنب ، وتذنب ، وتذنب ؛ حتى تغرق ، فيأتيك الموت بغتة ، وأنت على تلك المعاصي ؟؟؟ لا ورب الكعبة ! إن كنت ترضاها على نفسك ، فالرحمن الرحيم لا يرضاها .


علق قلبك بالحي الذي لا يموت ، ولا تلتفت إلى وساوس الشيطان ، فهو وحده سبحانه الذي يجلب النفع ، ويدفع الضر ، وأنه تعالى ماضٍ فيك حكمه ، عدل فيك قضاؤه ، لا راد لأمره أحد ، فهو الذي يبتلي من يشاء بعدله ، ويرفع البلاء عمن يشاء بعدله ، ويعطي من يشاء بعدله ، ويمنع من يشاء بعدله ، ولا يظلم ربك أحدا ، وإن شئت اقرأ معي ما قاله الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى : (( فمحبة الله تعالى ومعرفته ودوام ذكره والسكون إليه والطمأنينة إليه وإفراده بالحب والخوف والرجاء والتوكل والمعاملة ، بحيث يكون هو وحده المستولي على هموم العبد وعزماته وإرادته هو جنة الدنيا ، والنعيم الذي لا يشبهه نعيم ، وهو قرة عين المحبين ، وحياة العارفين )) انتهى كلامه رحمه الله .


قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( عجبا لأمر المؤمن إن أمره كله خير ، وليس ذلك لأحد إلا للمؤمن إن أصابته سراء شكر فكان خيرا له وإن أصابته ضراء صبر فكان خيرا له )) رواه مسلم / المسند الصحيح / 2999 .


فجاهد نفسك على الصبر أرشدك الله إلى تقواه ، ولن ترى منه بإذنه تعالى إلا ما يسرك ، إذًا فأبشر ، ولا تفكر مجرد تفكير ، باليأس والقنوط من رحمة أرحم الراحمين ( قَالَ وَمَن يَقْنَطُ مِن رَّحْمَةِ رَبِّهِ إِلاَّ الضَّالُّونَ ) الحجر آية 56 . 


بل ولا تنقاد للشيطان ، فيقوى بتلبيسه عليك ، وتضعف مجاهدتك له ، واعلم أنه مهما وسوس فهو في الحقيقة ضعيف ، فكن له - حفظك الله - عدوا كما هو لك عدو ، وأحسن الظن بربك ، القادر على كشف غمك ، وتفريج همك ، فإنه متى ما أحسن العبد ظنه بربه ، فتح عليه أبواب رزقه ورحمته من حيث لا يحتسب ، علق رجاءك به وتأدب معه ، ولا تسيء الظن به ، فتهلك وتندم ، وحينها لا ينفع الندم .


قال الله تعالى : { وَيُعَذِّبَ المُنَافِقِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ وَالْمُشْرِكَات  ِ الظَّانِّينَ بِاللَّهِ ظَنَّ السَّوْءِ عَلَيْهِمْ دَائِرَةُ السَّوْءِ وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَعَنَهُمْ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيراً } الفتح آية 6 .


عن واثلة بن الأسقع الليثي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( إن الله تعالى يقول : أنا عند ظن عبدي بي ، إن خيرا فخير ، و إن شرا فشر )) صححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع 1905 . 


هون عليك - رحمك الله - ، وارفق بحالك ولا تبالي مما يعتريك من هذه الدنيا الفانية ، وسل نفسك ، فكم ستبقى بها ؟؟؟ يوم ، شهر ، سنة ، ثم ماذا ؟ نعم ماذا ؟ موت ينسيك كل بليّة ابتليت بها بغمسة واحدة في نعيم الجنة .


فاعمل لدارٍ غداً رضوان خازنها *** الجار أحمد والرحمن بانيها      قصورها ذهب والمسك طينتها *** والزعفران حشيش نابت فيها      


كن قوي الإيمان وإن كنت ضعيف الجسد ، هزيل القوى ، فكل يوم تعيشه يزيدك من الله قربا ، بينما غيرك يزيده من الله بعدا ؛ لأنك مبتلى صبورا ، أما غيرك فمبتلى جزوعا ..


فأنت الذي طالما خلوت بربك في الظلام ، وناجيت الملك العلام ، فهو يسمع نجواك ، ويجيب دعاك ، وأنت الذي طالما فارقت الشهوات ، وتركت المنكرات ، من أجل رضا رب البريات ، فيا بشراك ! وأنت تنظر إلى الملائكة ، وهم عند الأبواب يتلقونك أنت ومن معك من المؤمنين فتقول : (( سلام عليكم طبتم فادخلوها خالدين )) وبعدها تدخل عليكم من كل باب من أبواب الجنة وتقول : (( سلام عليكم بما صبرتم فنعم عُقبى الدار )) تسلم عليك ، وتبشرك بحسن مآبك ، وصلاح حالك ، وقد ازددت جمالا فوق جمال ، ولمَ لا يكون هذا شأنك ! وأنت قد أديت لربك حقه ، وصدقت في عهده ، وفرحت بقربه ، وشكرت له نعمه ، فكلما أغدق عليك من الخير غدقا ، ازددت لفضله شكرا ، نَعَم ! نِعمَ العبد أنت لو كنتَ تهون على نفسك .


اعبد ربك حتى يأتيك اليقين ، ولا تغتر بكثرة الساقطين ، ولا يثبطك كلام المفسدين ، فإذا كان من في السماء راضٍ عنك ، مالك وأهل الأرض ، وحينها فليرضَ من يرضى ، وليسخط من يسخط ، إنما مالك ورزقك بيد من في السماء ، مرضك وشفاؤك بيد من في السماء ، منصبك وجاهك بيد من في السماء ، بل حتى موتك وحياتك بيد من في السماء ، نعم إذا رضي عنك من في السماء ، لا يهمك من في الأرض ، فالله لم يبتليك إلا لمحبتك عنده ، وإذا أحبك الله فليبغضك بعدها من شاء ، وليلمزك بعدها من شاء ، وليستهزئ بك بعدها من شاء  .


فليتك تحلو والحياة مريرة *** وليتك ترضى والأنام غضابوليت الذي بيني وبينك عامـر *** وبيني وبين العالمين خراب
إذا صح منك الود فالكل هين *** وكل الذي فوق التراب تراب

بل وأيم الله ! لست أشد بلاء من الأنبياء ، فهذا نوح عصوه قومه وسخروا منه ، وهذا إبراهيم ابتلي بمعاداة أبيه وقومه له ، وقذف في نار شديدة الحرارة ، فأنجاه الله منها وجعلها بردا وسلاما ، وهذا أيوب ابتلي في ماله وولده وجسده ، وغيرهم من الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام ، بل ألا يكفيك أن الله ضرب لك ولأمثالك من المؤمنين امرأة فرعون مثلا ؟؟؟ فقال تعالى : { وَضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلاً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا امْرَأَتَ فِرْعَوْنَ إِذْ قَالَتْ رَبِّ ابْنِ لِي عِندَكَ بَيْتاً فِي الجَنَّةِ وَنَجِّنِي مِن فِرْعَوْنَ وَعَمَلِهِ وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ القَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ } سورة التحريم آية رقم : 11 .


قال البغوي في تفسيره : " معالم التنزيل " ج : 4 ، ص 432 : { وَضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلاً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا امْرَأَةَ فِرْعَوْنَ } وهي آسية بنت مزاحم .

قال المفسرون : ( لما غلب موسى السحرة ، آمنت امرأة فرعون ، ولما تبين لفرعون إسلامها ، أوتد يديها ورجليها بأربعة أوتاد ، وألقاها في الشمس ) .

قال سلمان : (( كانت امرأة فرعون تعذب بالشمس ، فإذا انصرفوا عنها أظلتها الملائكة )) أخرجه الطبري : ( 28 / 171 ) ، وأبو يعلى : ( 6 / 53 ) ، قال ابن حجر في " المطالب العالية " ( 3 / 390 ) : ( صحيح موقوف ) .

{ إِذْ قَالَتْ رَبِّ ابْنِ لِي عِندَكَ بَيْتاً فِي الجَنَّةِ } فكشف الله لها عن بيتها في الجنة حتى رأته .

وفي القصة : (( أن فرعون أمر بصخرة عظيمة عليها ، فلما أتوها بالصخرة قالت : ( رب ابن لي عندك بيتا في الجنة ) فأبصرت بيتها في الجنة من درة بيضاء ، وانتزع روحها فألقيت الصخرة على جسد لا روح فيه ، ولم تجد ألمًا )) .

وقال الحسن وابن كيسان : ( رفع الله امرأة فرعون إلى الجنة فهي فيها تأكل وتشرب ) .

{وَنَجِّنِي مِن فِرْعَوْنَ وَعَمَلِهِ }قال مقاتل : " وعمله " يعني : الشرك ، وقال أبو صالح عن ابن عباس : " وعمله " قال : جماعه .

{وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ القَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ } الكافرين . 


اصبر على ما أصابك ! إن ذلك من عزم الأمور ، اصبر وما صبرك إلا بالله ، واعلم أن ما أصابك لم يكن ليخطئك ، وما أخطأك لم يكن ليصيبك ، فلا تجزع ما دام أن ربك معك ، ويكفيك شرفا بهذه المعيّة ، كما أنه لا راد لدعوتك إذا دعيته ، ولا راد لفضله إذا سألته ، قال عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( يتنزل ربنا تبارك وتعالى كل ليلة إلى السماء الدنيا ، حين يبقى ثلث الليل الآخر ، يقول : من يدعوني فأستجيب له ، من يسألني فأعطيه ، من يستغفرني فأغفر له )) رواه البخاري / الجامع الصحيح / 6321 .


انطرح بين يدي ربك في ظلمة الليل ، عسى ربك أن يرى انكسارك ، وبكاءك ، وخشوعك ، وخضوعك ، فيرحمك ويدفع عنك البلاء ، وصدقني يا عبد الله ! ما ابتلاك ربك إلا لينعم عليك ، بنعيم لا ينفد ، وقرة عين لا تنقطع ، في دار الخلود .


قـم في الدجى واتل الكتـاب ولا تنم *** إلا كنومة حائر ولهان فلربما تأتى المنيـة بغتـــة *** فتساق من فرش إلى أكفـان 
يا حبذا عينان في غسق الدجى *** من خشية الرحمن باكيتـان فالله ينـزل كُلَ آخـر ليـلـة *** لسمائه الدنيا بلا نـكــران

هذا ، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وسلم ، والحمد لله رب العالمين .


وكتبته : السلفية النجدية .

----------


## السلفية النجدية

أيـها العـبد الصّـابـر : لا تـحـزن !! إن الله مـعـك .

----------


## السلفية النجدية

للتذكير يُرفع ..

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## سيدة ريفية

لعل الصبر نعمة بل هوكذلك ....

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بـــــــوركتـــ  ي

----------


## مشتاقه لله

فإن تصبك مصيبة فاصبر لها ........ عظمت مصيبة مبتل لا يصبر


حبيبتي في الله موضوعك في غاية الجمال والروعه والاهميه  

 والله يجعلنا من الصابرين

----------


## السلفية النجدية

لكم وافر شكري وتقديري على حضوركم الكريم ..

أكرمكم الله بدار كرامته ، وبحبوحة جنته ..

بوركتم أينما كنتم ..

----------


## السلفية النجدية

( اصبر أيها المبتلى ، فإني والذي لا إله إلا هو أعلم أنك تتألم ، نعم تتألم ، والألم يعذبك ، والهم يأسرك ، والضيق قد ألم بك ، والحال قد تنكرت لك ، ونار الأسى تتضرم في جوفك ؛ لكنك ترجو من الله جل في علاه ما لا يرجو الكافر الجاحد فقال سبحانه : { .... إِنْ تَكُونُوا تَأْلَمُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْلَمُونَ كَمَا تَأْلَمُونَ وَتَرْجُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَرْجُونَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا } آل عمران 104 ) .

----------


## السلفية النجدية

للتذكير يُرفع ..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ما أجمل الصبر و التصبر ... و ما أروع أن يخاطب الحزين بلا تحزن
بوركتم

----------


## السلفية النجدية

وفيك بارك أختاه .

وفقك الرحمن .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك أختي السلفية النجدية ونفع بكِ

----------

